# struggling with this site



## Tim Heaton (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello got a bongo trying to use this site but struggling badly. All I want is a list of quiet sites around Manchester. No luck so far....


----------



## Robmac (Jun 13, 2018)

Welcome to the site.

Have you downloaded the POI's?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi ya,
I see your a Full Member so click on the POI map Banner & have a Rummage around the area that you would like to go to, it may give a fair few overnight possibilities for you.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 13, 2018)

click poi map om site type manchester in  to search box pick the catergorys  you want from underneath the map  key is on right hand side you want then zoom in and out to find what you require


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 13, 2018)

well i never knew how to do that till now.....     thanks....    

i put in my local address and clicked on a little icon that looked a bit like a bus and the info then showed Beech Cottage  4  10C  and 850.  What the heck does all that mean?


----------



## Admin (Jun 13, 2018)

Try the online POI map 

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/POIMap.php

Or the app

Wild Camping APP (version 2)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 13, 2018)

Don’t forget to let us know if you’ve sorted it !.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi and welcome along, have you got it sorted now?


----------



## Tes (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello :welcome:

I do hope you have found what you need now.


----------



## The laird (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Tim Heaton (Jun 23, 2018)

*Yes and I've got the app on my fone.*



Robmac said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Have you downloaded the POI's?


Yes. I've got the app on my fone. Can't get it to work of course but step by step.


----------



## Tim Heaton (Jun 23, 2018)

thanx 4 ur concern...


----------



## Tim Heaton (Jun 23, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya,
> I see your a Full Member so click on the POI map Banner & have a Rummage around the area that you would like to go to, it may give a fair few overnight possibilities for you.



Thanx 4 that. I went to a poi on the map but there was a sign saying 'no overnight camping' I'm perfectly happy to ignore that but would like to know if there are consequences.


----------



## Tim Heaton (Jun 23, 2018)

*From one oldish hioppy to another ;-)*



oldish hippy said:


> click poi map om site type manchester in  to search box pick the catergorys  you want from underneath the map  key is on right hand side you want then zoom in and out to find what you require



Hi thanx 4 ur advice. I tried that and it worked so cheers. I must admit I'm disappointed with the scarcity of sites. I thought there would be hundreds in the Peak District. We've tried a couple of official sites recently and whilst I think we probably picked the better ones, I don't think official sites are what we're looking 4. I did my first wild overnighter last week, which I enjoyed but it was simply a rural layby with an acceptable view. What I'm after is a couple  of sites in the Eastern Peaks, quiet off road, and very rural....y'know trees, grass bubbling stream, solitude etc. I seem to remember reading that if I joined I would be able to access info regarding more sensitive sites....still looking. I've read through some of the forums but haven't found the illusive sensitive sites index. Any pointers anyone. Oh and thanx again for ur advice.


----------



## Tim Heaton (Jun 23, 2018)

*Update...*



Nesting Zombie said:


> Don’t forget to let us know if you’ve sorted it !.



Fink it may be a process....luckily I've recently retired so hopefully I've got a bit of time to pursue projects. I'd like to become familiar with the Peak District so intend using me van and sites like this for exploration. Bit of a slow start so far but I'm determined to find a couple of quiet places for serious chillin...


----------



## Tim Heaton (Jun 23, 2018)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome along, have you got it sorted now?



Not quite but I'm working on it...


----------



## Tim Heaton (Jun 23, 2018)

The laird said:


> Hi welcome and



and what...?


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 23, 2018)

Tim Heaton said:


> Yes. I've got the app on my fone. Can't get it to work of course but step by step.



The instructions for using the app can be found here:

Wild Camping APP (version 2)

I hope that helps ...


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 23, 2018)

Tim Heaton said:


> Thanx 4 that. I went to a poi on the map but there was a sign saying 'no overnight camping' I'm perfectly happy to ignore that but would like to know if there are consequences.



Situations such as this have to be evaluated when at the POI.

If you are parking and sleeping in the vehicle you are not camping.

In Europe this is often defined by the authorities. As soon as you put anything outside the vehicle, even levelling ramps or a step, you are camping. Otherwise you are simply parking.

In the UK there is no such definition.

Our POI locations will normally have no restrictions posted. I would be interested to know where you tried so I can review the location.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 23, 2018)

Tim Heaton said:


> Hi thanx 4 ur advice. I tried that and it worked so cheers. I must admit I'm disappointed with the scarcity of sites. I thought there would be hundreds in the Peak District. We've tried a couple of official sites recently and whilst I think we probably picked the better ones, I don't think official sites are what we're looking 4. I did my first wild overnighter last week, which I enjoyed but it was simply a rural layby with an acceptable view. What I'm after is a couple  of sites in the Eastern Peaks, quiet off road, and very rural....y'know trees, grass bubbling stream, solitude etc. I seem to remember reading that if I joined I would be able to access info regarding more sensitive sites....still looking. I've read through some of the forums but haven't found the illusive sensitive sites index. Any pointers anyone. Oh and thanx again for ur advice.



There are well over 6,000 locations listed in the UK. The Peak District has a relatively low density of spots. Along with other popular tourist locations many places have explicit restrictions on overnight parking. It is also a National Park which in terms of legislation prohibits overnight parking. However the POI locations that are listed do not attract attention from the authorities so should be viable provided common sense is used. No camping! Just parking ...

There is no separate list of 'sensitive sites'.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 26, 2018)

Welcome aboard, Tim :wave:

I used to live in Derbyshire, and some of our members on here still do.

Overnighting for free is a difficult one for this particular county.
It's a hellish popular place, attracting hordes of folk from all the other surrounding counties on high days & holidays.
So much so that we never ventured out in any type of vehicle at such times, apart from shank's pony!

There are not a lot of 'magic', 'secret' or 'special' places where you can overnight for free there.

Just the way it is, I'm afraid. 
The same goes for a lot of popular touristy 'honeypots'. 
You'll often need to go a bit more remote & further afield for some of the really 'wild' spots


----------

